# Hello from Poland :) !



## tom95 (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi !
I'm Tomek and i l'm from Poland you can call me Tom in English . I'm a member of Polish Mouse Club.
I breed different colours of fancy mice mainly in short hair and short hair satin coat. My mice are mixture of good Polish, German and Dutch lines.
I am planning to import some good mice from Great Britain this year, I hope I'll meet here a few nice, helpful breeders. 
Some photos of my mice:
PEW female
















satin PEW male








siamese females
















chocolate brindle female








black tan female








red female









I hope you understand my weak English.
Best regards
MouseDreams Mousery


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

:welcomeany

they are some beautiful mice Tom! and your english is better than mine!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello and welcome!

I am also doing some imports (to the US). Your mice are very pretty.


----------



## HtrKid (Apr 4, 2010)

I love your saimese!!


----------



## Norman's Mom (Feb 12, 2010)

Truly gorgeous mice!!! Your Black and Tan is *stunning*!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hi,great looking mice.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Tomek

:welcomeany

Love your mice


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

absolutely gorgeous!! welcome.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Your siamese are fantastic!  Welcome!

So sorry to hear about your President  it must be such a blow to your country to lose so many all at once


----------

